# Woodmore Campground In Rindge, Nh



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

I was just poking around to search for campground not far from us and came across Woodmore Campground in NH. Has anyone been there, is it nice, too many seasonals, quiet? I did notice they have a security gate...hopefully it's a wide one!









Thanks!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

anne72 said:


> I was just poking around to search for campground not far from us and came across Woodmore Campground in NH. Has anyone been there, is it nice, too many seasonals, quiet?
> I did notice they have a security gate...hopefully it's a wide one!
> 
> 
> ...


You do like to live dangerously don't you?!?!?!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

ember said:


> I was just poking around to search for campground not far from us and came across Woodmore Campground in NH. Has anyone been there, is it nice, too many seasonals, quiet?
> I did notice they have a security gate...hopefully it's a wide one!
> 
> 
> ...


You do like to live dangerously don't you?!?!?!






















[/quote]

Danger is my middle name!









I was thinking this place is central to most of us in New England and we LOVE NH/VT area, might be a nice meeting area for all of us...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Anne 'danger' 72,
I looked at their website, and it does look like alot of seasonals doesn't it?? Although we haven't had any problem with seasonals, except at one CG where one of the seasonals chose the w/e we were next door to build his deck!?! Lots of sawing and hammering for a Sunday morning!!


----------



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

All I can say is take the trip there and check it out...

We did and it's not what we were looking for... The lake was good size with lots of boats.. Roads were a little confussing and there were way to many golf carts... We only did a quick drive through the campground I think they only had 3 or 4 full hookup sites that weren't seasonal... Gave a very trailer park first impression...

One of my pet peaves with seasonal is extra buildings like sheds bigger than the trailer or multiple extra buildings.... I want to vacation in a nice place not vacation where other people are living. Was the typical southern NH campground feel. (ie Hillcrest, Pine acres, etc) Just my two cents.

We were searching close to home for a campground to go seasonal for 2009 and we have been to several this year with no luck. That day we also checked out Forest Lake (similar experience) and Crescent Camp (seasonal only), which we liked but no cell reception was a deal breaker for me. We ended up going a little further than we origionally wanted to but we really like this campground. We have camped there at least once every year for 9 years. They have a great staff and everything we were looking for like the pool, lake and owners who care. So we are now seasonal at Chocorua Camping Village in Tamworth, NH. The only negative is the traffic in the lakes region... But being seasonal we won't have to worry about towing in traffic....


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

materialgirl said:


> All I can say is take the trip there and check it out...
> 
> We did and it's not what we were looking for... The lake was good size with lots of boats.. Roads were a little confussing and there were way to many golf carts... We only did a quick drive through the campground I think they only had 3 or 4 full hookup sites that weren't seasonal... Gave a very trailer park first impression...
> 
> ...


That's the kind of info I was looking for. Thanks for posting! Just curious, has Chocurua improved their security gate at all?! It's not a great setup, while we loved the campground the deal breaker there for us is the entrance. We've been to quite a few campgrounds and that has to be the worst entrance into one...


----------

